# i5-750 vs i3-530



## Zebeon (Feb 12, 2010)

So I am interested to see if anyone know how the i5 vs the i3 compares.

At first thought you would think the i5 for sure but:

i3- 2.93 w/ Hyperthreading ---125.00
i5- 2.66 w/o Hyperthreading -- 200.00

Both will who 4 threads in windows....

Which would be a better processor, would the i3 be good for a bang for the buck system, esp with OCing?

Both 1156
Both can use the p55 (I think)
Both DDR3

I have heard good things about OC both chips, and the i5 would be low watts.

Gaming, encoding, Cruching

Your thoughts.....


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2010)

If I were making a decision between the two I would first think about my needs. Second I would search the web for reviews on both chips to help aid in my decision.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2010)

i'd take 4 real cores

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3704 pree dat


----------



## dir_d (Feb 12, 2010)

Zebeon said:


> So I am interested to see if anyone know how the i5 vs the i3 compares.
> 
> At first thought you would think the i5 for sure but:
> 
> ...



This is a no brainer...4 physical cores vs 2 physical 2 virtual. Gaming, encoding and crunching all benefit more from four physical cores.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

dir_d said:


> This is a no brainer...4 physical cores vs 2 physical 2 virtual. Gaming, encoding and crunching all benefit more from four physical cores.



what about the esp overclocking bit. the i3 will clock much better


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess I go need to do the research first- And would before a purchase

Just wondering if anyone here had any experience with these 2 chips.

So physical cores are better than virtual cores?--- why is that?

For me, I mostly game, and do a little encoding, might try and get into crunching/folding later on.


----------



## dir_d (Feb 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> what about the esp overclocking bit. the i3 will clock much better



i dont think it will matter unless the i3 is hitting 4.5Ghz+ on air. Then it might take the i5-750 out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

well dark2099 got the 650 and posted 5ghz on air last night  look here....http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1760727&postcount=379


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 12, 2010)

dang that is a awesome OC!

say both chips clock at the same speed, the i5 is clock for clock better since it has the 4 real cores?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

yes but you wont hit 5GHz on the 750 without extreme cooling.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 12, 2010)

The 530 and 750 can't be fairly compared on performance alone; you have to compare them on a bang for buck and specific needs basis. If you're doing stuff that can utilize four cores, 750. If not, the 530 be better for you.

Since I grabbed it for $100 on Ebay, I just got a 530. I have a Phenom II X4 940 for quad-core-utilizing tasks, and this will be OCd (on air) as high as I can get it stable, and used more for daily computing and games that can only use two cores (pretty much all the games I play).

Like erocker said, I think you really have to match the CPU to the scenario. You really can't say one or the other is the "better" choice, because it depends on the user's needs. That said, I would call the 661, for example, a hard purchase to justify given the performance of the 530/540.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 12, 2010)

if i remember in a review they overclocked the i3 to 4+ ghz and fried the chip so better overclocking is still debate worthy


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 12, 2010)

So what exactly fires a chip/board.

To much volts, heat, or can extreme multi/freq burn one up?


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

too high of voltage normally is what nukes chips.  I remember reading the same review that crazy mentioned, and the chip was fried from being too aggressive with voltage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 12, 2010)

yea i3 with no gpu would be a great clocker im guess the igp on the cpu is the limiting factor


----------



## TIGR (Feb 12, 2010)

Which actually works out quite well, since if you're using integrated graphics, you're less likely to be a hardcore overclocker, while if you _are_ a hardcore overclocker, you probably aren't using integrated graphics.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 12, 2010)

That is very true-
Guess i depends on the person, what it is used for, ect....

Still with a good OC might not be to bad.....

I personally am still thinking about going AMD 965 LOL>...

Thanks


----------



## TIGR (Feb 12, 2010)

Depending on your use, an i3 might be a better choice over a Phenom. The article [I.R.A]_FBi linked to is worth checking out in that regard, if you haven't looked it over already.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2010)

Athlon II? They can compete quite successfully against the i3 but will get crushed by the i5.


----------

